# اسئلة واستفسارت حول تقنية التحكم بالرقمى بالحاسب C.n.c



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخوانى اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب
ان شاء الله اى مشكلة او استفسارت فى تقنية التحكم الرقمى او شرح اى كود فقط ما عليك الا ان تضعه فى هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله سوف ارد عليه............اخوكم فى الله / مصطفى بن الساعى


----------



## E.Yousrey (23 يونيو 2007)

*برجاء التوضيح*

هل لغة البرمجة CNC تعمل من بيئة Windows ؟


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (25 يونيو 2007)

نعم يا اخى الفاضل ولكنها تقوم على اساس برنامج التحكم بالكمبيوتر


----------



## E.Yousrey (25 يونيو 2007)

*برجاء التوضيح*

ارجو ان يتسع صدرك أخى لهذا السؤال :
ما اسم برنامج التحكم بالكمبيوتر ؟


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (25 يونيو 2007)

ولا يهمك يا اخى ..........انا فى خدمتك
اولا برنامج التحكم الرقمى هو الذى يقوم بالتحكم فى عملية التصنيع ويختلف من نوع الى اخر حسب نظام البرمجة ولكن اليك هذا البرنامج الذى وضعه الاخ الفاضل م.محمد بن اسماعيل هنا فى هذا القسم ويمكنك انزاله وتصطيبه ايضا وهو برنامج ماكينة وكل ما عليك هو ادخال برنامج الشغلة فى البرنامج وسترى بنفسك التطبيق على شاشة الكمبيوتر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10020
وانا معك فى اى استفسار اخر...........اسم البرنامج هو Simulation
اخوك ومحبك مصطفى بن الساعى


----------



## eng.alkurd (25 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (29 يونيو 2007)

الله يعزك يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## ابواحمدالغامدي (8 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز مصطفى الساعى هل اجد لديك اي برنامج او مذكرة باالغة العربية يختص ببرمجة cnc مخارط فقط بلغة fanuc


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (1 أغسطس 2007)

ابواحمدالغامدي قال:


> الاخ العزيز مصطفى الساعى هل اجد لديك اي برنامج او مذكرة باالغة العربية يختص ببرمجة cnc مخارط فقط بلغة fanuc



اأخى الكريم ابو احمد الغامدى
انا بعتذر بكل الاشكال عن تأخرى فى الرد وذلك لاننى كنت مشغول جدا فى الفترة السابقة
معذرة .....سامحنى يا اخى......ولكن اخى الحبيب المذكرة التى تطلبها تجمع بين المخارط والفرايز وهى موجوده فقط باللغه العربية من مؤسسة التعليم الفنى بالسعودية بالملتقى.........واى استفسار فى البرمجة انا تحت امرك ..
اخوك فى الله / مصطفى الساعى​


----------



## الرسام888 (2 أغسطس 2007)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## A66Z (26 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم مصطفى تحية وبعد اواجة مشكلة كبيرة وارجوا المساعدة
عندي مكنة فارزةcnc
vertical machining center 
من نوع nbv 1060
بنظام تحكم fanucoi mate mc 
واثناء العمل قام العامل بالضغط على resset+delete+alter 
ففقدت البارامترات للمكنة + بارامترات الpmc
وظهرت الرسائل التالية :
1/ prameter write enable
2/ over travel :+1 
3/ over travel :+2
4/ over travel :+3 
5/ over travel :-1
6/ over travel :-2
7/ over travel :-3 
8- SERVO ALARM : 1 AXIS DGTL PARAM
9/ SERVO ALARM : 2 AXIS DGTL PARAM
10/ SERVO ALARM : 3 AXIS DGTL PARAM
11/ AXIS : MOTOR/AMP COMBINATION
ارجو المساعدة 
للاستفسار E-MAIL:ferasdream************* 

وشكرا على تعاونكم


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## مهندس القرن (12 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخى وانا عندى مقابلة فى الموضوع ده 
ادع الله ان يوفقنى


----------



## tfmsr (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

